# unconscious self sabotage?



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

***

http://hubpages.com/hub/Mind-Farts-Self-Sabotage

Y


> our Subconscious Mind
> 
> All your habits, behaviors opinions and how your life is right now is the result of this area of mind. It has some rules that it works with they apply to some areas and not to others it is down to a therapist to know which is which, however.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

I read the text from the link. So I suppose our subconscious mind could try and protect what is already there and formed. "She" doesn't comprehend the need to change. Well, it made it sound like only a therapist can pinpoint what you need to do. Since he or she would be on the outside. It _is_ interesting to think of our mind from that perspective.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

A lot of things I read about the subconscious mind seem to ring true. I've done the Dr.Richards tapes and self CBT and found them helpful but only to a certain point. I think the problem is that it hasn't reached the subconscious mind. With the tape series you are supposed to read over the ANTs handout to yourself in slow talk regularly so that the concepts will "sink down into your brain" so the new rational way of thinking becomes automatic. I have done that but for me it never seemed to sink down into the brain, it never seems to reach and change my subconscious mind and become automatic. I've come to the conclusion that no amount of conscious rational thinking will really eliminate SAD if you don't address the subconscious mind. I think I'm going to order this book from Amazon and give that a try...

http://www.amazon.com/GENIE-WITHIN-YOUR-SUBCONSCIOUS-Works/dp/1438276826/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230735252&sr=1-1

This quote really seems to have the ring truth...



> Your subconscious mind is powerful and will work for you without effort. It also works against you based on programs and concepts learned in childhood. Learn how to reprogram your mind to override these immature programs. Reprogram your mind to: Achieve goals, Become more creative, Relieve stress, Increase self confidence, and Become healthier. Learn 15 ways to tap your infinite power. These techniques work most efficiently when you understand HOW your hidden, "unconscious," mind functions, and HOW to reprogram it to become "single-minded." When you are "double-minded," that is when your conscious mind and subconscious mind have opposing concepts, your subconscious mind always wins, even if it works against your best interests. Learn to unleash this unlimited power now. Train your unconscious mind to harness this power, easily.


Also what I quoted above seems to ring true, that the subconscious mind has...No concept of what is real or imaginary. No concept of past, present or future. No concept of time. No reality checker. No concept of death. I don't know about it being totally logical. Maybe in it's own irrational way it's totally logical.

To really beat SAD it's obvious you need your subconscious mind and conscious mind on he same page. SAD usually begins in childhood(mine did) and this programed your subconscious mind and these early programs do not change easily but need to be dealt with to overcome SAD. IMO


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The issue I've always had with CBT is that it seems to treat only the symptoms. It can be quite good at that, and getting some relief from symptoms can be helpful, but I always seem to relapse. I'm reading up on Schema theory and therapy. It's based on a cognitive approach, but includes some other things that may better address root causes, which tend to find a home in the subconsciuos or half conscious part of our minds.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Atticus said:


> The issue I've always had with CBT is that it seems to treat only the symptoms. It can be quite good at that, and getting some relief from symptoms can be helpful, but I always seem to relapse. I'm reading up on Schema theory and therapy. It's based on a cognitive approach, but includes some other things that may better address root causes, which tend to find a home in the subconsciuos or half conscious part of our minds.


Yes I believe you have to get to the root causes. I'm interested in schema theory as well. I think I know my schemas but maybe I need to examine them and see if they reflect what's going on in my subconscious because I'm not really sure yet what's going on there.:lol


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

sprinter said:


> Yes I believe you have to get to the root causes. I'm interested in schema theory as well. I think I know my schemas but maybe I need to examine them and see if they reflect what's going on in my subconscious because I'm not really sure yet what's going on there.:lol


Are you really sure you want to know? In my case its a rock I turn over very tentatively :afr


----------

